# Shiney shiney



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Couldn't be arsed to wash it so had a man come give it a wash and wax.













Happy with that.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks lovely!

...... but .....

Needs a Nismo bonnet lip! 

Your GTR end caps btw, are they the S-Tune ones stuck onto the regular end caps? Just got some myself from RHDJapan, not fitted them yet though!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

You so need a garage.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Red Duke said:


> Looks lovely!
> 
> ...... but .....
> 
> ...


I had a Nismo lip but it got damaged before I could fit it. Am seeking out a bumper with Vents and will get a lip and blow over all at the same time.

End caps are the Nismo ones yes.
I wish I had a garage


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I've got a carbon vented bonnet I'll be advertising soon if you want one, comes with a bonnet lip too! :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

A beautiful car. That road though!!!


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Looking good - Very nice Mr Mook


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

where are the after pics?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Red Duke said:


> I've got a carbon vented bonnet I'll be advertising soon if you want one, comes with a bonnet lip too! :chuckle:


I don't stick crappy aftermarket shit on my car thanks


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Simonh said:


> where are the after pics?


muther****er!!:flame:


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> I don't stick crappy aftermarket shit on my car thanks


It's very nice actually!  Though it wouldn't be much good for you either, mine isn't garaged atm and vented bonnets + rain are a wind up in that respect!  Bought myself a white standard bonnet instead, looks sooo much better now, imo!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Will rain tonight then:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah. But since I didn't wash it I dont care. Lol


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

That is lovely mook, very tasty, love the front view with the xenons and the series3 splitter.


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

moleman said:


> You so need a garage.


Looks like a new road would be first on my list!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

MS33 said:


> That is lovely mook, very tasty, love the front view with the xenons and the series3 splitter.


Not a series 3 splitter. That's a genuine Trust splitter


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

LOOKS AWSOME. 

couldn't live on your road too many puddles


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Not bad for 21 years old eh.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> Not bad for 21 years old eh.


same age as me.

its a credit to you :bowdown1:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I reckon you've got underwear older than that 

Cheers dude.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> I reckon you've got underwear older than that
> 
> Cheers dude.


how do you know :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

It's great to see that our car tax money is being used correctly, I mean come on, the local Highways contractors have really served up a first class resurfacing job there. A fine example to every other Highways contractor in the country!

Nice car by the way Mike.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> I don't stick crappy aftermarket **** on my car thanks


Really..!? How do you explain the R35 Badge up back then. opcorn:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

V-SpecII said:


> Really..!? How do you explain the R35 Badge up back then. opcorn:


Not aftermarket. But then you have two different badges on the front and rear. 

P.s. That last picture posted of the car looks tremendous.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Not aftermarket. But then you have two different badges on the front and rear.


I was more focussing on the crappy part. :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

V-SpecII said:


> I was more focussing on the crappy part. :chuckle:


Haha! No comment. :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

V-SpecII said:


> Really..!? How do you explain the R35 Badge up back then. opcorn:


you know, I never held the 33 badge style sacred. I even looked to fit a 35 one on the front but it was too much ballache.

The 34 interior, Series 3 headlightis, non matching spats and skirts (without door sections by choice) and all my other mods are what make my car that little bit different.

THere's not much left for me to do. I've got my re-trimmed wheel coming and this summer will prepare my spare subframes but aside a series 3 bumper, there is little else for me to do.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


>



This car looks all the better for you not covering it in shite, some of the cars on here look a mess with the amount of crap stuck to them. Honestly, why make your GTR look like the inside of a Pikey's caravan, Nissan got it right.

Best colour too!!


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks very shiny!.

Don't go vented bonnet if it lives outside, I did and went back to stock after a year (unless you have a car cover on).


----------



## Dave48 (Dec 30, 2015)

*Number for car guy*

Hi mook have you got a number for the guy who washed your car as I need to get mine washed thanks Dave


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> THere's not much left for me to do. I've got my re-trimmed wheel coming and this summer will prepare my spare subframes but aside a series 3 bumper, there is little else for me to do.


MORE POWWEERRRR


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

Mookistar said:


> Couldn't be arsed to wash it so had a man come give it a wash and wax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sticker on the rear bumper...

Can we call you "The Ring King"?


----------



## Fagan (Jul 9, 2013)

Definitely up there with my favourite colours when as clean as this :thumbsup:


----------

